

d-Threeact: Making d3 and React the Best of Friends - henneska
http://blog.siftscience.com/blog/2015/making-d3-react-the-best-of-friends

======
Demiurge
I think this makes sense. I've been trying to use react-d3 but I think I'm
already getting some friction integrating. The tooltip and point click
handling is exactly what I'm working on right now, so I think I'll switch to
fully my own integration based on this article. Thanks a lot!

------
justplay
this made up to front page with no comments (discussion), strange.

~~~
Touche
Happens all of the time, many people only monitor the front page so discussion
doesn't start until they've read those articles.

